# jax's neuter is today...



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

...as in, I'm supposed to drop him off in an hour and a half. He hasn't had any breakfast. I'm sooo nervous for my lil man.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Deep breath. I'm sure he'll do just fine. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How is he ?


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

I pick him up in 45 minutes.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sure he will be fine ! and so happy to see you


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Got my baby back!! He was very shivery and whimper-y in the car but he's been fed and he's already climbing all over the couch. Its going to be hard to keep him still!


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

This neuter stuff is for the birds, momma


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

awww sweet boy. I bet he'll be right as rain tomorrow.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so glad everything went well and he's okay!!! I was nervous just like you.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

ho so glad its allover for you i still need to get busters soon


----------

